# Taylormade shaft adaptors



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 7, 2015)

This has probably been asked previously, but I couldn't find the answer to my question when I tried searching...

I had a driver fitting (courtesy of TM and GM) a couple of years ago at a time when I was struggling to launch the ball. The outcome was that I was fitted for the HL version of the RBZ2 tuned to maximum loft (which I think is a whopping 14.5 degrees!).

I'm now launching the ball too high, which is partly a swing issue as I've developed a bit of a slice, but even if I hit one well it tends to go a little higher than I would like.

I want to continue with the same shaft as I like the feel of it, so have been thinking about trying to get a RBZ Stage 2 head with a lower loft, say, 9 or 10 degrees.

However, I also wondered if all Taylormade driver heads would fit my shaft? I assumed they would but let me know if I'm wrong?

EDIT: Having read the manual for my club, I think I might alter the loft to a lower setting and see how that goes. I was initially reluctant to as it would have the effect of opening the face, but it should also reduce the spin which is presumably part of my problem. I'd still like to know if my shaft could be used with a different TM driver head though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes the TM shaft adaptors are interchangeable.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 7, 2015)

Great thanks.

I suppose the risk is that a different head, say an SLDR head, wouldn't work so well for me in combination with my current shaft? 

To be honest, the more I think about it the more I think it's a user error thing rather than a club thing.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Yes the TM shaft adaptors are interchangeable.
		
Click to expand...

be careful here, i didnt think the older ones (ie R11 etc) would fit the newer ones (ie R1, SLDR) Not sure which camp the RBZ2 fits into, but be careful and do some googling!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rooter said:



			be careful here, i didnt think the older ones (ie R11 etc) would fit the newer ones (ie R1, SLDR) Not sure which camp the RBZ2 fits into, but be careful and do some googling!
		
Click to expand...

yep fair point when the adjustable increments changed so did the spline on the adaptor so R11 won't work in R1 to date.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 7, 2015)

Hmm that's interesting. 

I think the RBZ stage two came out about the same time as the R1? 

Is there an easy way to find out? Mine is adjustable in increments of 0.5 degrees if that helps?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Hmm that's interesting. 

I think the RBZ stage two came out about the same time as the R1? 

Is there an easy way to find out? Mine is adjustable in increments of 0.5 degrees if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

r1 will not work in anything other than an r1 i think!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Hmm that's interesting. 

I think the RBZ stage two came out about the same time as the R1? 

Is there an easy way to find out? Mine is adjustable in increments of 0.5 degrees if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

it will work with any TM with 0.5 increments which is R1 and newer


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 7, 2015)

I can tell you for sure that the  R9, R11 & RBZ,  stage 1 use the same adaptor.  I think the R1, RBZ stage 2 &  SLDR all use a different one.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 7, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I can tell you for sure that the  R9, R11 & RBZ,  stage 1 use the same adaptor.  I think the R1, RBZ stage 2 &  SLDR all use a different one.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just to be clear, when you say they all use a different one, do you mean they all use the same different adaptor, or they each have their own individual adaptor?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 7, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Sorry, just to be clear, when you say they all use a different one, do you mean they all use the same different adaptor, or they each have their own individual adaptor?
		
Click to expand...

Same different one! And I believe that adapter also fits Adams interchangeable kit - and vice-versa.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

The change occurred to allow for the extra adjustability.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 7, 2015)

Only the Adams XTD is compatible (Adams had a different adaptor before then)

Also if your looking for new shafts and/or adapters then ensure the shaft adaptor is the correct left/right handedness for you, otherwise the higher/lower markings will be the wrong way around.


----------

